
Ask HN: What developer tooling are you missing the most? - cjw3
What’s the one nonexistent tool that would most improve your productivity when developing? Could be editor, language etc
======
gaspoweredcat
a "do not disturb" sign that people actually read and follow!

~~~
moviuro
Remote working + disconnected Skype/whatever?

Lock yourself up in a faraway conference room?

